# William M. Hetherington on the civil magistrate and natural rights



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 23, 2019)

There are certain great rights natural to man as a human being, possessing a conscience, and accountable to God, such as _life, liberty, health, domestic rights, and the right of possessing property_. The enjoyment of these is necessary for the full development of human nature; and therefore no man can have any right to surrender them to another, nor can any man have a right to take them away from his fellow-man. ...

For more, see William M. Hetherington on the civil magistrate and natural rights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

